# Got another flag ding. Illegal driving



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

Someone reported I didn't follow traffic laws. I don't recall not following traffic laws. Karens and Kens are really on the rise in Minneapolis. Soon we will call it Karenopolis. They flag drivers easily to get attention or try to get some refund from Uber.

I believe it was a Pro-Putin Russian lady I drove that gave me this illegal ding because I mentioned that Putin is doing wrong stuff there.

I'm gonna contact Uber to inform Uber of her retaliation because of what I mentioned.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

And Uber won’t do squat about your suspected retaliation report. Never discuss politics or anything controversial with pax


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Anubis said:


> Someone reported I didn't follow traffic laws. I don't recall not following traffic laws. Karens and Kens are really on the rise in Minneapolis. Soon we will call it Karenopolis. They flag drivers easily to get attention or try to get some refund from Uber.
> 
> I believe it was a Pro-Putin Russian lady I drove that gave me this illegal ding because I mentioned that Putin is doing wrong stuff there.
> 
> I'm gonna contact Uber to inform Uber of her retaliation because of what I mentioned.


Your ratings down to 4.87 yet? 🤔🤣


----------



## Rampage (8 mo ago)

Dude, let the pax lead the political talk and nod.


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

Invisible said:


> And Uber won’t do squat about your suspected retaliation report. Never discuss politics or anything controversial with pax


She discussed with me. She baited me. I'll get my dashcam back soon


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Religion 
sex 
politics.

No matter matter how hardcore you disagree about any of these topics, always play into them and do not go against it. Playing into their discussion and it makes it a lot easier on the trip. You're just pacifying them to get them out of your car.

Not to mention it will increase your tips.


Sometimes you got to take one for yourself.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Anubis said:


> She discussed with me. She baited me. I'll get my dashcam back soon


Smile and nod. Never comment on politics.


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

Rampage said:


> Dude, let the pax lead the political talk and nod.


I swear her name was Anastasia and her accent was deep type of Russian accent when that person speaks English.


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

W00dbutcher said:


> Religion
> sex
> politics.
> 
> ...


She baited me. But from now on I won't mention anything about Ukraine to any Russian here. I suspect a lot of Pro Russians hete that are against Ukraine


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Anubis said:


> I swear her name was Anastasia and her accent was deep type of Russian accent when that person speaks English.


Путин мой кукловод. Одна звезда для вас!


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Anubis said:


> She baited me. But from now on I won't mention anything about Ukraine to any Russian here. I suspect a lot of Pro Russians hete that are against Ukraine


Don’t mention Ukraine to anybody, doesn’t even matter if they’re Ukrainian. Trumpophiles will be all over you and there are plenty of those up here.


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

W00dbutcher said:


> Religion
> sex
> politics.
> 
> ...


The funny 🤣 part in all of this is Uber got sick and tired of pax flags on drivers and a human Uber rep doesn't follow up with drivers via a message like they used to. Uber is finally getting hardened and aged like the Taxi industry. Taxi drivers have always been receiving complaints by Karens and Kens since Darwin evolution times haha. Uber never sent a message. Only flags appeared. Uber and Lyft don't have any humans anymore and only some Rohits to approve documents. Lyft stopped hiring people. In the news you can read Lyft stopped hiring people.


----------



## MollyMafia (3 mo ago)

Maybe. Maybe not, but why even discuss politics knowing the sensitivity of it? Just curious. Just because THEY might discuss it, doesn’t mean you have to also. I could be wrong.


Anubis said:


> Someone reported I didn't follow traffic laws. I don't recall not following traffic laws. Karens and Kens are really on the rise in Minneapolis. Soon we will call it Karenopolis. They flag drivers easily to get attention or try to get some refund from Uber.
> 
> I believe it was a Pro-Putin Russian lady I drove that gave me this illegal ding because I mentioned that Putin is doing wrong stuff there.
> 
> I'm gonna contact Uber to inform Uber of her retaliation because of what I mentioned.


----------



## sumidaj (Nov 2, 2020)

Youre back on uber? i thought you only do lyft?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Anubis said:


> I'm gonna contact Uber to inform Uber of her retaliation because of what I mentioned.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Путин мой кукловод. Одна звезда для вас!


И без чаевых.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

I once told 2 lesbian blue haired people I was a Republican and I voted for Trump just to see them squeal. Works every time.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Mole said:


> I once told 2 lesbian blue haired people I was a Republican and I voted for Trump just to see them squeal. Works every time.


Well, that's ONE way ...
HOW old _are_ you?


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> Well, that's ONE way ...
> HOW old _are_ you?


It’s just more 6th grade humor.


----------



## mrwhts (May 16, 2021)

Anubis said:


> Someone reported I didn't follow traffic laws. I don't recall not following traffic laws. Karens and Kens are really on the rise in Minneapolis. Soon we will call it Karenopolis. They flag drivers easily to get attention or try to get some refund from Uber.
> 
> I believe it was a Pro-Putin Russian lady I drove that gave me this illegal ding because I mentioned that Putin is doing wrong stuff there.
> 
> I'm gonna contact Uber to inform Uber of her retaliation because of what I mentioned.


Never talk Polictics or about Putin just agree and say yea sure LOL..


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> Well, that's ONE way ...
> HOW old _are_ you?


55


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Yeah she was baiting you.

Pro Putin?

The Russians arn't even Pro Putin.. God LOL...


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Anubis said:


> I swear her name was Anastasia and her accent was deep type of Russian accent when that person speaks English.


Are you sure it wasn’t Natasha? I learned from the delivery forum, Natasha is a hooker and/or a Russian spy. You might want to put the evil eye on her. 😃


----------



## mrwhts (May 16, 2021)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Yeah she was baiting you.
> 
> Pro Putin?
> 
> The Russians arn't even Pro Putin.. God LOL...


Not true, Only media reports otherwise, like gaddafi in libya was loved by most till obama made fake rebels and started attacking.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Lyft can put their flags where the sun don't shine.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Yeah she was baiting you.
> 
> Pro Putin?
> 
> The Russians arn't even Pro Putin.. God LOL...


Russians aren't even pro RUSSIAN.
Miserable people who hate themselves.

.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Ya just stick with the Jab and how many died from taking it.


----------



## 202265 (Jun 14, 2020)

It doesn't have to be a controversial topic. Anything can set a passenger off to realiate. When I first started on Lyft in Los Angeles, I asked a passenger if she smelled something funny. I asked because I was concerned that there was a problem with my car's engine that would be unpleasant for passengers. I later got a message from Lyft to the effect that a customer felt uncomfortable because I was being judgemental of her medical marijuana.

Even a benign, innocent, uncontroversial commenr can be interpreted or misunderstood as something hostile by some people.


----------



## KarmaKool (Dec 30, 2016)

Anubis said:


> Someone reported I didn't follow traffic laws. I don't recall not following traffic laws. Karens and Kens are really on the rise in Minneapolis. Soon we will call it Karenopolis. They flag drivers easily to get attention or try to get some refund from Uber.
> 
> I believe it was a Pro-Putin Russian lady I drove that gave me this illegal ding because I mentioned that Putin is doing wrong stuff there.
> 
> I'm gonna contact Uber to inform Uber of her retaliation because of what I mentioned.


OMG, I got the same report. I had already given him a 2: I don't know if they are notified of their ratings or not. I didn't break no laws....just grammar laws. They don't realize that when we all fired, their cheap rides gonna skyrocket!


----------



## karkar2000 (4 mo ago)

Anubis said:


> Someone reported I didn't follow traffic laws. I don't recall not following traffic laws. Karens and Kens are really on the rise in Minneapolis. Soon we will call it Karenopolis. They flag drivers easily to get attention or try to get some refund from Uber.
> 
> I believe it was a Pro-Putin Russian lady I drove that gave me this illegal ding because I mentioned that Putin is doing wrong stuff there.
> 
> I'm gonna contact Uber to inform Uber of her retaliation because of what I mentioned.


Someone reported tire 🛞 light ⚠ on my dashboard LOW AIR 🤦🏻‍♂️ my account was halted🤦🏻‍♂️


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

karkar2000 said:


> Someone reported tire 🛞 light ⚠ on my dashboard LOW AIR 🤦🏻‍♂️ my account was halted🤦🏻‍♂️


Fill it up take a picture of your dashboard send it in


----------



## mrwhts (May 16, 2021)

That is funny I was driving one day and picked up this incredibly enormous women that would not shut up.

I had to get onto highway and needed to step on it a bit harder than normal due to extra weight in car.
Just then I felt a slight jerk in performance and slowed a bit and trying to do it as safe as possible.
Well just then service light came on and and I said oh must have picked up some bad gas.
I said no worry I am a mechanic your stop is 1 mile away, I can run my scan tool which I carry in trunk at all times.
She said Oh nice, you can do that yourself? I said yes I can.

She reported me for driving fast. Which I never did drive fast I have turbo which jumped into action when stepped on it a bit.

The scan tool said knock sensor which I already knew that. Due to bad gas and way way overweight women.
This was long ago when they had support, I did get in touch with support told them the story the man laughed said no problem.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

mrwhts said:


> This was long ago when they had support, I did get in touch with support told them the story the man laughed said no problem.


Ahhh. the good old days.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

mrwhts said:


> Not true, Only media reports otherwise, like gaddafi in libya was loved by most till obama made fake rebels and started attacking.


Right..

Gaddafi was a big teddy bear.



The thing is, the sheer amount of anti russian stuff coming _from the russians_ is astounding, absolutely astounding.


The most common thing about the early days of the ukraine invasion is how much the soldiers were lied to.

First they were told it was just manuvers, then they were told it was nato they were fighting, some didn't realize it was just ukrainians for 10 days into the thing.


----------



## Jedi-Uber (Jun 16, 2018)

Antares said:


> Someone reported I didn't follow traffic laws. I don't recall not following traffic laws. Karens and Kens are really on the rise in Minneapolis. Soon we will call it Karenopolis. They flag drivers easily to get attention or try to get some refund from Uber.
> 
> I believe it was a Pro-Putin Russian lady I drove that gave me this illegal ding because I mentioned that Putin is doing wrong stuff there.
> 
> I'm gonna contact Uber to inform Uber of her retaliation because of what I mentioned.


 You brought that upon yourself!! Never discuss politics, sex or religion in ANY conversation with a PAX EVER!! You actually earned what you got out of that comment.


----------



## Bellibi (3 mo ago)

Number 1 rule about discussions.


----------

